# PRESENTATION FROM AZORES



## F_RODRIGUES (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello, everyone sorry about my english writing, so here it goes.
i´m Francisco Rodrigues, 30 years old courently i have 2 audis one its a TT 8n from 99 and the outher one its the S3 of 2008, all stock, since here in saint michael island -azoes its very hard to do any stuff in the cars, profissional i´m an acountist, and my second love its cars, hobies, i drive a raly car in the regional opening in the classe of mountain whit a BRC, for the one that now dosent needs apresentations for the others its a build car in tubular chassis whit a susuky yabusa engine, that has the total weith of 420kg it takes 3.2 seconds 0-100kmh rear well drive.
regards for all and hoope to learn alot whit all of you.

Francisco Rodrigues


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome.

Please post some photos of the rally car... oh and the TT!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the Forum. I think the Azores is the most exotic place we have had on here...

I wait to be told otherwise


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

